# Results from PLBM BB Open at Portage - a 7.42lb winner!!



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Marty!
https://www.facebook.com/2054942624...XVW8IofVtboWIk-32CGWJh4vyHtBm2rc&__tn__=EHH-R


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

what was the weights 1-5?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

BASSINONE said:


> what was the weights 1-5?


5.93, 5.50, 3.76, 3.57


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Just what I needed. Targets for this Sunday!-LOL


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Buzzking said:


> Just what I needed. Targets for this Sunday!-LOL


Don't get to excited, I've already got the winning game plan.


----------

